# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  مفهوم   خطاء

## ابو همام

*بعض  الناس  فى دعائهم    يقولون   :اللهم ﻻاسالك  رد القضاء  ولكن   اسالك اللطف  فيه  !
او يقولون   اللهم الطف  بنا  فيما  جرت المقادير !
وهذا   مفهوم    خطاء  ومخالف   لما ورد   النبى صلى الله  عليه   وسلم  القائل  (ﻻيرد  القضاء  اﻻ  الدعاء  )
فﻻ  تبخل   على   نفسك    واسأل  الله     رد  سوء القضاء   وتغيره   وقل   كما   قال     النبى   صلى  الله   عليه   وسلم  الذى   كان يتعوذ  من  (جهد   البﻻء  ،  ودرك الشقاء  ،  وسوء القضاء ،  وشماتة  الاعداء  )
او    بعضهم   يقولون   :  اللهم    اغفر  لى  إن  شئيت  او  يسر   الله   لك   إن  شاء الله  وبارك لك  إن شاء  الله  .....الخ
وهذا  ايضا   مخالف   لما  ورد   عن   النبى  صلى  الله   عليه  وسلم   القائل  (اذا    دعوتم   الله  فاعزموا فى  الدعاء    وﻻ  يقولن   احدكم   إن  شئيت  فاعطنى   ،،فإن   الله    ﻻمستكره  له  )
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*جزاك الله خيرالأخ أبو همام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تسلم ياااااااابوهمااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*جزيت خيرا"
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

جزاك الله خيرالأخ أبو همام



بارك  الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام




يديك  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

تسلم ياااااااابوهمااااااااااام



تسلم  من  كل   مكروه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

جزيت خيرا"



بارك  الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيركم من تعلم القرأن وعلمه جزاك الله خير المعلم ابو همام

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم اخونا ابوهمام
جزاءك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيركم من تعلم القرأن وعلمه جزاك الله خير المعلم ابو همام




يسعدك  ربى   فى  الدارين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

تسلم اخونا ابوهمام
جزاءك الله خيرا



يديك   العافيه  يارب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مشكور يا حبيب دوما تتحفنا بالروائع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ربنا يجزيك خير يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*جزاك الله كل خير
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*تسلم يا أخي .
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

مشكور يا حبيب دوما تتحفنا بالروائع




يديك  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ربنا يجزيك خير يا حبيب



اللهم    اميييين  جمعا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

جزاك الله كل خير



تسلم   حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

تسلم يا أخي .



تسلم  من كل  شر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*جزيت خيرا
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*​جوزيت خيرا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*كلام جميل
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

جزيت خيرا



يديك   العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.فاضل
					

​جوزيت خيرا



تسلم   يا  دوك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

كلام جميل



اﻻجمل   مرورك
                        	*

----------

